# Charlotte Amalie Hotel Rec's



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi All, I just booked a charter in the BVI for this June. We'll be flying to St. Thomas on a Monday afternoon, and rather than rush for a Tortola ferry, we are going to spend a night in St. Thomas (this way my wife can see all the touristy crap before we head for the boat). The next morning we'll take the early ferry to Tortola.

I was hoping someone might be able to recommend a nice (but not too nice) hotel in the main town area of Charlotte Amalie. We won't spend much time there so extra amenities aren't really a plus. I just want to take my wife through some of the touristy shops and then out for dinner.

Any thoughts? Thanks.

CS


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't know if there are very many nice hotels downtown, it's kinda junky. the Marriot at Frenchman's Reef is nice and not far from downtown. It also has the restaurant Havana Blue, which is just about the coolest place to take your wife for dinner on the island.


----------



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the restaurant rec. Maybe its not such a good idea to spend the night... Has St. Thomas gotten that bad in recent years? I haven't been since 2002. A couple years later I had a travel agent refuse to book any vacations there because she said it was "too dangerous." I thought she was just being overly conservative and wanted to book me a ritzy stay in St. John instead.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I've lived down here the past two winters working on a boat and I'm still alive to tell the tale. The island does have a ridiculously high murder rate but it's mostly locals killing locals. I think your travel agent was being overly conservative. There are a lot areas you def don't want to go to at night, but there are some fun spots as well. Redhook has a pretty good scene, as does Frenchtown. I take my girlfriend out to various spots on the island all the time and don't worry about it. The Marriot is very nice and located away from any dubious local scene, I think you'd be more than okay there. 

If you're coming here to shop though, I don't know how much I'd recommend it. The entire cruise ship scene downtown is a joke. Tons a jewelry, but frankly I don't think it's any kind of deal. I don't know what your wife is into, but the shopping is either for stuff like $10 st. thomas tee shirts and snowglobes or nice stuff at places like louis vitton in yacht haven grande.


----------



## redstripesailor (Sep 6, 2006)

i should add that the shopping is light years better than in tortola thought. so if that's what the wife wants to do you'd better go to St. Thomas. St. John has better, more interesting shops, but I don't know if that's out of your way.


----------



## cas8100 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ha... Thanks for the insight. I guess the days of the Nassau type straw market are long gone. Maybe we'll just opt for the sleep-aboard in Tortola.

CS


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I do the opposite of what you're doing, I take the early arrival option on the charterboat..( evening aboard) ...1st day

Then stay in St Thomas the afternoon, evening and next morning..after my week on Tortola...rather than get off the charterboat and rush to the airport...

We relax by the hotel pool, go out to dinner a little morning shopping and then..a cab to the airport in the afternoon....

And I stay at the Marriot FR.....very nice and safe...and then take a cab to a restaurant..and back...no walking around town at night....the next day we just go into downtown and stay near all the shops..in daylight....an afternoon flight out makes this work for me

However you do it...you won't go wrong at the Marriot..

Have a Great Trip!!..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We've stayed at Inn at Villa Olga. Quirky inn, great location. It was inexpensive, obviously not a 5 star resort. Within walking distance of numerous restaruants and bars (it is ok to walk around at night, just use common sense). If you do not like the "box" hotels, you'll probably like this place.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

On short trips to St Thomas enroute to/from the BVI, I've often stayed at one of the two hotels at Lindbergh Bay near the airport. These are:

Island Beachcomber US Virgin Islands Lindberg Bay St. Thomas USVI Hotel Beachfront Beachbar Beach Rooms Restaurant Close to Airport

and

Welcome to Carib Beach Resort in St. Thomas, Virgin Islands

The Beachcomber is a pretty simple place with a nice bar in a center patio arrangement near the beach. Feeling of the '50s.

The Carib Beach Resort is a Best Western...much classier and, presumably, more expensive.

Both avoid the need to go into crowded downtown St. Thomas, and all the potential problems there.

Bill


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

btrayfors suggestions are good ones for the price. Some positives are; close to the airport, on a nice beach that is a few feet from your room, probably in the $175/night range depending on deals. Some not so positives, taxi ride to anywhere, clean but very basic rooms.

The Mariott is OK but not on par with the other Mariotts you may be used to. If you want to be close to the downtown shopping district you might also look into the Galleon House which is a small hotel within 5 minutes from the "strip". There are a couple of very nice restaurants right next door. I would "not" wander around at night there or off the grounds of most hotels unless you are with somebody who is familiar with the area. Being around the shopping area/downtown does mean you will not be near the water. 

Enjoy your trip.

Like redstripe, I am still alive and have had many friends/relatives return year after year to visit. Like most places, you just need to know where you should and should not go after dark.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I will give a second to the Galleon if cost is a consideration and you want to stay in Charlotte Amalie. Convienent for the tourist area and it has a small pool, decent wifi and the breakfast is OK. Good nosher in the same complex.

Mind you it will still be a $100 a night !


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

redstripesailor said:


> I don't know if there are very many nice hotels downtown, it's kinda junky. the Marriot at Frenchman's Reef is nice and not far from downtown. It also has the restaurant Havana Blue, which is just about the coolest place to take your wife for dinner on the island.


I second this one.


----------



## LookingForCruiser (Feb 7, 2007)

I've stayed at the Frenchman's Reef Marriott, it was very nice. Only thing I didn't like was the beach at the Marriott, fairly small and too much surf, so lots of churned up sand in the water.


----------



## chiefjohnson (Dec 22, 2009)

I just got back... we have stayed at the Emerald Beach Resort (Best Western). It is very close to the airport & is nicer than any Best Western I have ever seen on the mainland. A short cab ride will take you where ever you need to go....


----------

